# Arbor v. Mandrel



## B Rogers (Jun 12, 2019)

Considering picking this set up versus a single 1/2" expanding mandrel. The actual expanding portion appears shorter than that on a mandrel. Those of you who've used them, do they hold just as well?


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 13, 2019)

I use very similar and they work great. Enco has cheap ones

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## B Rogers (Jun 13, 2019)

gman2431 said:


> I use very similar and they work great. Enco has cheap ones


The set above is about $28 vs $36 for an MT2 taper mandrel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 13, 2019)

B Rogers said:


> The set above is about $28 vs $36 for an MT2 taper mandrel.


Good price

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 13, 2019)

The ones I use came from ENCO and go in collets.


----------



## B Rogers (Jun 13, 2019)

ironman123 said:


> The ones I use came from ENCO and go in collets.


Yes sir these have to be mounted in a collet as well.


----------

